# Three Ways to Die -- The Movie



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been a TV writer (DIAGNOSIS MURDER, MONK, NERO WOLFE, BAYWATCH etc.) and novelist (DIAGNOSIS MURDER, MONK, MAN WITH THE IRON-ON BADGE, etc.) for over twenty years. But I've only written and published three short stories in my career -- "Jack Webb's Star," "Remaindered," and "Bumsickle." Now I've bundled them all into THREE WAYS TO DIE, a collection that's now available for a mere 99 cents on the Kindle http://www.amazon.com/Three-Ways-to-Die-ebook/dp/B002BSHMD2

"Jack Webb's Star" originally appeared in the anthology Hollywood and Crime. "Bumsickle" originally appeared in the anthology Fedora III. And "Remaindered" originally appeared in Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine and was a Reader's Choice Award finalist (It's also been available as a download on Amazon for a few years now).

The genesis of "Jack Webb's Star" was an illegal left turn I made coming off the on-ramp on Winnetka. A cop saw me, wrote me a ticket, and I was off to traffic school to burn it off. I made the mistake of choosing a "comedy" Traffic School run by the Improv and taught by a stand-up comic. It was hell. But as the hours ticked by, I killed the time by writing the bare-bones beats for the story that became 'Jack Webb's Star.' It turns out that it was time well spent. I also drew on the experience for the end of one of my MONK novels, "Mr. Monk and the Blue Flu."

Here's what some critics had to say about "Jack Webb's Star" when it was originally published in HOLLYWOOD AND CRIME...

"Lee Goldberg's 'Jack Webb's Star' is a riotous caper crime with a nasty twist that starts in a traffic school class in the Taft building, where among the offenders is a hapless man ticketed for drunk driving in his wheelchair..." -Los Angeles Times

"Editor Robert Randisi solicited more than a dozen familiar crime-fictionists to contribute their own Tinseltown tales to this volume. Among the best are Lee Goldberg's clever 'Jack Webb's Star'" - January Magazine

"Veteran television screenwriter Lee Goldberg has some fun with a small screen legend in 'Jack Webb's Star'" - Booklist

"...and best of all, "Jack Webb's Star," Lee Goldberg's hilarious contemporary tale of a struggling TV writer, his commercial actress wife, a traffic school led by an unfunny stand-up comic, and Joe Friday's star on the Hollywood Boulevard Walk
of Fame." 
- Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine

"Top billing should go to Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch story, 'Suicide Run,' and to Lee Goldberg's 'Jack Webb's Star'-the former for the detection and the latter for biggest laughs," Publisher's Weekly

I hope you enjoy the collection!

Lee Goldberg
www.leegoldberg.com


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to KB!  I have to tell you, I very much enjoy your Monk novels.   I'll have to check out your short stories.

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards.  
My dad loved Nero Wolfe, and since Nero Wolfe was before my time I enjoyed A Nero Wolfe Mystery.  Hated it when it went off air.  I'd love to read your book.  Thanks for posting.
deb


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds very interesting. I just downloaded a sample.

patrisha


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Welcome to KB! I have to tell you, I very much enjoy your Monk novels.  I'll have to check out your short stories.
> 
> N


The Monks have been a lot of fun to write (and all but one of my MONK books are available in Kindle editions). My latest MONK book, MR. MONK AND THE DIRTY COP, comes out July 7....and on the Kindle soon thereafter.


drenee said:


> Welcome to the Boards.
> My dad loved Nero Wolfe, and since Nero Wolfe was before my time I enjoyed A Nero Wolfe Mystery. Hated it when it went off air. I'd love to read your book. Thanks for posting.
> deb


NERO WOLFE was a fun show to write. I think I did six of them. Every episode was based on a Rex Stout book or novella, there were no "original" stories. It was probably the most loyal book-to-TV adaptation ever.


patrisha #150 said:


> Sounds very interesting. I just downloaded a sample.
> 
> patrisha


Thank you, Patrisha. I hope you enjoy it!

Lee Goldberg
www.leegoldberg.com


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Mr. Goldberg,

I've been a reader (and viewer) of yours for years. It's great to see you on Kindleboards! I'll definitely check out your two new books.

I discovered the Diagnosis Murder books a few years ago (ironically, I've never seen the show) and I've enjoyed the Monk books as well (that show I *have* seen). 

Question: Do you know when the rest of the Diagnosis Murder books will reach the Kindle? I feverishly requested them through the "I’d like to read this book on Kindle" links on Amazon, but only the final book - "The Last Word" - ever got posted.

I was ready to buy "The Last Word," but according to a warning inside the book, it contains major spoilers about the earlier entries in the series. Because of that, I decided to hold off on getting the final book for the time being.

I was hoping the other Diagnosis Murder books would follow soon thereafter, but several months later, there are still no sign of them. I'm hoping you can give us an ETA, because I'd love to read them.

Thanks and welcome again to KB!


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm afraid that the seven earlier Diagnosis Murder books probably won't be released for the Kindle...the series of books is finished (I ended it with THE LAST WORD) and the publisher has no real incentive to support it any longer.

Lee Goldberg
www.leegoldberg.com


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LeeGoldberg said:


> I'm afraid that the seven earlier Diagnosis Murder books probably won't be released for the Kindle...the series of books is finished (I ended it with THE LAST WORD) and the publisher has no real incentive to support it any longer.
> 
> Lee Goldberg
> www.leegoldberg.com


Thanks for the quick response. I'm obviously disappointed, but I'm also curious: Why would they release the spoiler-laden final book and not any of the others? That doesn't make much sense to me. It's not like the final book was released on the Kindle while the show was still on the air. It came to the Kindle only a few months ago - long after the show finished its run. So, if they could support that, why not the others? Just trying to understand your publisher's thought-process on this one...


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

CS said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I'm obviously disappointed, but I'm also curious: Why would they release the spoiler-laden final book and not any of the others? That doesn't make much sense to me. It's not like the final book was released on the Kindle while the show was still on the air. It came to the Kindle only a few months ago - long after the show finished its run. So, if they could support that, why not the others? Just trying to understand your publisher's thought-process on this one...


Actually, all 8 DM books came out after the TV series was over (I was also exec producer of the TV series). Most of the books came out before the Kindle existed and/or was widely accepted. The publication of THE LAST WORD, the final book in the series of novels, just happened to coincide with the wider acceptance of the Kindle. Since no new DM books are forthcoming, and no real demand anymore, the publisher is focusing their attentions on my new MONK books instead.

Lee Goldberg
www.leegoldberg.com


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LeeGoldberg said:


> Actually, all 8 DM books came out after the TV series was over (I was also exec producer of the TV series). Most of the books came out before the Kindle existed and/or was widely accepted. The publication of THE LAST WORD, the final book in the series of novels, just happened to coincide with the wider acceptance of the Kindle. Since no new DM books are forthcoming, and no real demand anymore, the publisher is focusing their attentions on my new MONK books instead.
> 
> Lee Goldberg
> www.leegoldberg.com


Is there any way you could get back the e-book rights and put them out there yourself?

Seems like a shame to just let these good books fade into obscurity.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

CS said:


> Is there any way you could get back the e-book rights and put them out there yourself?
> 
> Seems like a shame to just let these good books fade into obscurity.


No chance at all. I don't own DIAGNOSIS MURDER, CBS/Paramount does. The studio licensed the book rights to Penguin and the publisher hired me to write the novels.

Lee


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LeeGoldberg said:


> No chance at all. I don't own DIAGNOSIS MURDER, CBS/Paramount does. The studio licensed the book rights to Penguin and the publisher hired me to write the novels.
> 
> Lee


Thanks for answering all of my questions, Lee. I'm guessing you can't nudge the publisher into putting the older books on Kindle? Looks like I'll have to track down the paper versions instead. 

Anyway, I apologize for hijacking this thread away from the intended subject.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do I need to read the Monk books in order, or are they stand alone?  
thank you, 
deb


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just picked it up. 

So many books, so little time.  

When are you gonna get that first Monk book on the Kindle, so I can read the whole series?


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Drenee,

With the exception of MR. MONK GOES TO GERMANY and MR. MONK IS MISERABLE, which are best if read one after the other, the MONK books are standalone. 

Red,

I have asked my publisher about putting MR. MONK GOES TO THE FIREHOUSE on Kindle but haven't had a response. But I will soon be posting a Kindle edition of my out-of-print novel MY GUN HAS BULLETS.

Lee


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lee, 
Thank you very much for answering.  I'm off to Amazon to one-klick some books.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

LeeGoldberg said:


> The Monks have been a lot of fun to write (and all but one of my MONK books are available in Kindle editions). My latest MONK book, MR. MONK AND THE DIRTY COP, comes out July 7....and on the Kindle soon thereafter.NERO WOLFE was a fun show to write. I think I did six of them. Every episode was based on a Rex Stout book or novella, there were no "original" stories. It was probably the most loyal book-to-TV adaptation ever.Lee Goldberg
> www.leegoldberg.com


Oh wow! I may have to put some other books on hold for a while I LOVE Monk! I imitate him all the time... well, it is the Best form of flattery!  My whole family has to watch him, even the Marathons that come on quite often, I know I have seen each episode at least five or ten times!  He is definitely my kinda guy. Thanks for posting and welcome to the KB! I certainly look forward to some Adrian Monk on KINDLE!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

LeeGoldberg said:


> Actually, all 8 DM books came out after the TV series was over (I was also exec producer of the TV series). Most of the books came out before the Kindle existed and/or was widely accepted. The publication of THE LAST WORD, the final book in the series of novels, just happened to coincide with the wider acceptance of the Kindle. Since no new DM books are forthcoming, and no real demand anymore, the publisher is focusing their attentions on my new MONK books instead.
> Lee Goldberg
> www.leegoldberg.com


As much as I liked DM I LOVE Monk even MORE so I am glad that all of your Monk books will be on Kindle! I will buy them all. 

[size=20pt]MONK ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Read and Reviewed with five stars!

Thanks!


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

REMAINDERED, one of the three stories in my collection Three Ways to Die







, is the basis for a short film I'll be writing and directing in Kentucky in September. You can find out all about the production on our production blog

http://leegoldberg.typepad.com/remaindered/

And our Facebook Group:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=100705763318973&ref=ts

You can see pictures of the cast, the locations, and keep up-to-date on everything, from pre-production, through shooting, editing, screening and distribution.

Lee


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm downloading a sample of THE WALK...and, nice cover art, BTW 

Sandy


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you, Sandy. I hope you like it! Carl Graves did the new cover, an updating of the original concept that was done on the hardcover edition.

Lee


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Lee, I'm curious
With MONK now off the air, who approves the plots?

Do you find it tough to do the MONK stories, since the franchise must have some built in rules to adhere to?

Out of curiosity, were any of the MONK ideas you had submitted, rejected?

welcome to the boards!


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Frank Zubek said:


> Lee, I'm curious
> With MONK now off the air, who approves the plots?
> 
> Do you find it tough to do the MONK stories, since the franchise must have some built in rules to adhere to?
> ...


Frank,

1) The plots have always been approved by Andy Breckman, the creator of the show. And he still approves them now that the show is over. Technically, NBC/Universal also has to approve them...but they defer to Andy on this. However, now that I am 12 books into the series (two haven't been published yet), and the books are a big success, they trust my creative judgment and have been pretty much hands-off.

2) I am very experienced at writing within franchises and don't find it hard at all. Keep in mind, I have been a TV writer for twenty-some years (and was also the executive producer of DIAGNOSIS MURDER, MARTIAL LAW, etc), and have written hundreds of TV episodes, so it's a daily routine for me. I was also writing episodes of MONK before I began writing the books, so I had a strong attachment to the show already and had close contact with the showrunner.

3) None of my ideas for MONK books have been rejected.

Thanks for the great questions!

Lee


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to KB
Very interesting!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, hey, listen...thanks for answering!


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

I've just returned from Kentucky, where I directed a movie version of my short story "Remaindered," which is part of my Kindle collection Three Ways to Die.

The movie will premiere Oct. 16 at Bouchercon, the World Mystery Conference, in San Francisco. After that, I'll post a link where you can see the movie online, too. In the mean time, here's the preliminary movie poster...or you can always read the original story in Three Ways to Die










Lee


----------

